# Looking for low-medium light carpet plant



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys , I'm looking for a low medium light carpet plant to fill my tank . Please msg me with what you have . I'm looking for low-medium light plants as well . will buy bundles !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

SoloW said:


> Hey guys , I'm looking for a low medium light carpet plant to fill my tank . Please msg me with what you have . I'm looking for low-medium light plants as well . will buy bundles !


I have some extra Monte Carlo, bacopa sp. japan, and have a container of 1-2 grow Ranunculus Inundatus - that could work well in low-medium light settings as carpets if you're interested.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i would go with the monte carlo if its med, and marsilea minuta if you have low light. Hit me up , as I have both. But if already got some, post some pics !


----------

